
A Tale from the Early Days of Busting Hackers [audio] - dunsany
http://knkx.org/post/tale-early-days-busting-hackers
======
xs
Hey if you like stories like this, then you'd love my podcast.
[https://darknetdiaries.com](https://darknetdiaries.com).

~~~
jackaroe78
Good stuff, thanks for sharing!

------
throwacide
Surface area is bigger than ever so there’s all sorts of low hanging fruit
still out there. One hacker told me it’s exponentially worse than ever.

Eventually we will have global standards but humans are still largely stuck in
their totem pole phase.

~~~
rando444
Is it? I mean I feel like the amount of people putting things straight out to
the internet should be more minimal than ever with people just using more
private networks these days.

~~~
ZenoArrow
The "Internet of Things" trend has brought forward a wide range of new
network-enabled devices, that frequently have low security standards.

To give an example...

[https://www.theverge.com/2016/11/3/13507126/iot-drone-
hack](https://www.theverge.com/2016/11/3/13507126/iot-drone-hack)

